# IL Smoking Ban Almost Law



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, a statewide smoking ban for all restaurants, bars, workplaces in IL has cleared both houses and is waiting for the Governor's signature. There seems to be an exemption for outside smoking and cigar (tobacco?) shops but I'm not sure how that will pan out. The Governor said he would sign the bill so, effective 1 Jan, IL joins the other smoking ban nanny states that are held hostage to the misinformation generated by the anti-smoking lobby. Is prohibition far behind or can we turn this around?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

unfortunately the only real thing that turn this around is the US Supreme Court declaing it unconstitutional. Maybe the path similar to Alcohol.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

There is more information here:

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/news/news.php?c=journal&id=837

But what is really disturbing is this clause:

"Any retail tobacco store that begins operation after the effective date of this amendatory Act may only qualify for an exemption if located in a freestanding structure occupied solely by the business and smoke from the business does not migrate into an enclosed area where smoking is prohibited."

Under that definition, virtually every existing cigar store in Chicago, including famous shops such as Jack Schwartz, Iwan Ries & Co., Old Chicago and UpDown Cigars would not qualify if opened after this Act becomes law. Moreover, a new cigar store could not be opened in an outdoor, shopping center or office building, but only in a freestanding building! And cigar bars are completely prohibited under this bill as the definition of a "retail tobacco store" specifically excludes (in sec. 10) "any establishment with any type of liquor, food or restaurant license."

That pretty much eliminates Cigar Bars.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Great - I just received this from my local B&M. Looks like I won't be able to smoke in a cigar store. That's like walking into a bar and having to take the drink home. These politicians are nuts.
---------------


State of Illinois Smoking Ban
As you may know by now, the Illinois Smoking Ban has been passed by the State Senate and House. It is currently on the Governors desk for signing. The bill will prohibit smoking in virtually all public buildings and businesses including bars and restaurants. I have been asked by my customers and the media numerous times over the last few days, how this will effect us. In its current form, tobacco stores are exempt, however, because we have a liquor license and sell wine and spirits we are not exempt from this law. As of January 2008 we will be forced to prohibit smoking in our store. 
Over the last 2 years we have had some great events that I know many of you have enjoyed as much as we have enjoyed hosting. Rest assured we will continue to provide you with the finest service and selection of cigars and related products possible. We will find ways to bring fellow cigar lovers together to enjoy great conversation and pass our knowledge and expertise along to you. Primarily, we are a tobacco store and I am trying to work with the state to understand this and hopefully see this from our viewpoint.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

They discussed this particular ban on the latest edition of Blowin' Smoke and gave some contact info for politicians you can express your opinion to if you want it to be defeated....


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

alanf said:


> Great - I just received this from my local B&M. Looks like I won't be able to smoke in a cigar store. That's like walking into a bar and having to take the drink home. These politicians are nuts.
> ---------------
> 
> State of Illinois Smoking Ban
> ...


That is awful. That type of misbegotten legislation is sweeping the country. I am hoping that there is some way that your local B&M and others can get their point across to the state, but it sounds futile for the moment.

CD


----------

